# What bucket do you use?



## SnowFoamer (Mar 4, 2012)

I was looking on polished bliss and saw there oval style buckets. As I am new to detailing I am not too sure on the difference between the oval buckets and ones with grit gurards. Also how many buckets do people use? I normally use a rinse and wash bucket, but I am considering buying another for wheels.

Fraser:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Most will do the same job the clear one's let you know when water getting dirty and quality wise many option's PB one's will do the job fine , but i prefer the 20ltr larger one's to do my two car's again many options, Motogeek has 15% this weekend with free delivery i think with Pinnacle ones with sealed lids to keep water warm or transport, grit guards not needed if you don't dip the mit on the bottom of the bucket to rinse and use a bucket with out shampoo for rinse, i have grit guards in mine for piece of mind but hey it was just all the fad at the time when i got mine


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got some similar to the PB clear oval style buckets, only difference is I got mine for £2 each :thumb:

I've also got some from B&Q which were £1 each.


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

14ltr black builders' buckets from Wickes. I'm as yet unconvinced by the need for big see through ones and grit guards so long as you apply a bit of common sense. There's still plenty of capacity to use just the top part of the bucket for rinsing mitts.

Technically I use three buckets (wash, rinse, wheels), but since I do the wheels first that bucket gets emptied and washed out whilst the foam dwells before becoming a rinse bucket.


----------



## WAXOFF (May 13, 2012)

Just use a 5 gallon bucket but put a Grit Guard in the bottom.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

2x black Asda builders buckets 
They've got this ace feature where if you put water in them,it stays there until you tip it out!
What do you mean that's what all buckets do?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have 3 buckets which are 1 Autobrite with lid and 2 ChemGuys with lids and are all marked up for the jobs they do like Wash, Rinse, and Wheels


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I use plasterers buckets, I like the fact they are taller than an average bucket, plenty of depth for the dirt to fall.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Fraser

I've got two of the polished bliss oval shaped clear buckets and they are fantastic build quality with comfortable soft handles which is handy when they are full of water.

I don't use grit guards on them - as I haven't found any guards that fit them and have learned not to dip my wash media too deep into the buckets to avoid any contact with grit/sediment swirling at the bottom of the buckets.

I use two polished bliss buckets - one for wash & one for rinse & both buckets are labelled.

Hope that helps

Pics courtesy of CraigQQ :thumb:


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

A personal thing I reckon , the grit guard and Mormon sense is the main thing ?

I use three large elite ones , wash , rinse and wheels

All with the corresponding dodo stickers of course lol


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

These work well.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Plasterers-Bucket-%C2%A315-99-Storage-Bucket/dp/B002GCJRJA

Or Orange B&Q Buckets. £1 each or they are usually.

Its completely personal preference most the time, I am extremely tempted by two dolly bucket kits from motorgeek with the 15% off but £100 for two buckets, can i justify it... Hmmm...


----------



## lewisfirth (Jun 30, 2012)

I'v just got b and q orange ones, think they are 1.50 nowadays!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I have chemical guys one with grit guard and a cheap black bucket for wheels


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I could not see the point in spending £30 on buckets and grit guards!! Really £30 for a couple of buckets. So I went out and got just some normal black buckets from Asda/MotoWorld where ever sells them cheap and got a couple of grit guards from online detailing shops.

I had to trim the guards down to fit the bucket and still not quite convinced and happy with the fit and they seem to flop about but they do the same job as the £30 ones. I'm even thinking of loosing the guards all together as I just dont really get on with them.

Also like its been said before, apply some thought to it and you can get away with not using them at all.


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

I use these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SCRATCH-S...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3cc7ed5578


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I use the:
http://direct.asda.com/Strata-Flexi-Tub-Blue---14L/001232459,default,pd.html
£2.00 and last me already more than a year, one wash, one rinse, bigger than a normal bucket.
They stay flexible even at cold weather and dont go brittle.
Dont believe in grid guards, but do in common sense.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> I could not see the point in spending £30 on buckets and grit guards!! Really £30 for a couple of buckets. So I went out and got just some normal black buckets from Asda/MotoWorld where ever sells them cheap and got a couple of grit guards from online detailing shops.
> 
> I had to trim the guards down to fit the bucket and still not quite convinced and happy with the fit and they seem to flop about but they do the same job as the £30 ones. I'm even thinking of loosing the guards all together as I just dont really get on with them.
> 
> Also like its been said before, apply some thought to it and you can get away with not using them at all.


Use a propper one ( clear ) you will be glad of the grit guard when you see all the solids at the bottom


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Mine


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i just use a couple from poundland , i used a 25 litre one and found by the time i got round the car i had loads of wash solution left and i didnt like tiping it away !


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

To me , a bucket is simply a bucket regardless of where it s bought or what stickers are on it and as said , if common sense is used and you don t dip the mitt to the bottom grit guards are nt really necessary , so at present I use the big orange ones from B&Q, and I have 2 black ones ready to replace them when they fail in any way.


----------



## smartvw (Mar 9, 2012)

Lids are nice for when you are are storing them, saves any grit and dirt going in.


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

I use two, one wheels, one body. need to get a third for rinse I think, I like the idea of a grit guard for when you leave mit in bucket but really can't justify £100 on buckets


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

I use 2 of these...


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I use one of these, it has 2 compartments. Not bad for the price: http://www.pvrdirect.co.uk/productinfo.aspx?catref=CC75

But I guess a bucket costing £30 will do a better job.

:lol:


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Just ordered the chemical guys ones in the group buy.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Bigpimpinpete said:


> I use two, one wheels, one body. need to get a third for rinse I think, I like the idea of a grit guard for when you leave mit in bucket but really can't justify £100 on buckets


Do many have a dedicated wheel bucket? I tend to just apply some product and agitate with a few brushes at the start of my wash the pressure wash them off as I'm wetting or foaming the car.

At the end of washing stage, or sometimes as the last thing I do, I'll use a cloth/mitt in whatever's left of my shampoo bucket and get my hands on the wheels with that


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Always wash wheels first with brushes and an sponge to get behind the spokes, the pressure wash off with snow foam stage.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

smartvw said:


> Lids are nice for when you are are storing them, saves any grit and dirt going in.


Don't need lids when not in use.
Just turn them upside down....stops any grit and dirt going in  .


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=350

one of these when i pick it up to match bike in red


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

some £10 ones from AB when they were on offer...

i laugh at the Auto Finesse ones for one with stickers for £20! what a joke.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Have been doing runs for a company for about 3-4 year and not long back found out all there buckets what they get stuff in are chucked in skip and there 15ltr 20ltr white buckets what a waste may ask them to save me some.And like brand new


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

£1 in Aldi, going to get one more for wheels.

Label'd up and high lighted in a cut up poly pocket and stuck on with clear parcel tap









Also have measures in


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

:thumb: I like your style. 

Put a fancy logo on there and sell them for £20 a time


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The ultimate for those cold wash days :lol:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Two large buckets from a DIY store, I forget where, but very strong and soft grip handles.
Hold water surprisingly well!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> some £10 ones from AB when they were on offer...
> 
> i laugh at the Auto Finesse ones for one with stickers for £20! what a joke.


I laugh at anyone who spends more than a 'quid or two' on bukets .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PugIain said:


> 2x black Asda builders buckets
> They've got this ace feature where if you put water in them,it stays there until you tip it out!
> What do you mean that's what all buckets do?


do they also have a big hole at the top that let's you see if the water is clean or dirty?!? 

any bucket over £1 is a waste of money... simples.... I still haven't seen anything which shows me a dearer bucket can hold the water better than a cheap one... :lol:

fancy buckets, wheels, guards, clear to see the water.... :lol: detailers will believe and buy any sh**e eh.... :wall::wall::wall:



:lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I like the fact it doesn't really matter if you crack a 1 pound bucket , if I cracked a 20 quid one I'd have the raging hump !


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> I like the fact it doesn't really matter if you crack a 1 pound bucket , if I cracked a 20 quid one I'd have the raging hump !


If I got a £20 bucket dirty I'd be gutted :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

But surely your car is washed that little bit better with a more expensive bucket isnt it..............PMSL.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

craigeh123 said:


> I like the fact it doesn't really matter if you crack a 1 pound bucket , if I cracked a 20 quid one I'd have the raging hump !


If i bought a £20 bucket id slap myself stupid when it had sunk in what id just done :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

R0B said:


> But surely your car is washed that little bit better with a more expensive bucket isnt it..............PMSL.


Only when you team it up with Evian water sweetie.... :argie::argie::argie:

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Only when you team it up with Evian water sweetie.... :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


There's an idea.............


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Only when you team it up with Evian water


 I prefer to use San Pellegrino - sourced from the home of Ferrari and Alfa Romeo to give your paintwork that Italian flair and lustre. Carbonated, the natural CO2 bubbles burst, gently lifting the dirt away and enhance the shampoo's foam.

Available in 5 litre containers for just £15.99 from Jagnet Inc :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll take 10 of them....

Take my money now!!!!!

Woohoo!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

For 10 I'll throw one in for free for you - I'm nothing if not generous


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jagnet said:


> I prefer to use San Pellegrino - sourced from the home of Ferrari and Alfa Romeo to give your paintwork that Italian flair and lustre. Carbonated, the natural CO2 bubbles burst, gently lifting the dirt away and enhance the shampoo's foam.
> 
> Available in 5 litre containers for just £15.99 from Jagnet Inc :thumb:


Great deal sounds great


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Three $2 buckets from an auto store here.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

2x B&Q £1 buckets will do me.


----------

